# Solved: Can't access modem GUI config page - Speedstream 4100



## civilmeszaros (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi, 
Thanks, I searched high and low for a solution.
I'd like to config my modem, but I can't access it, the modem ip never seems to connect.

Siemens Speedstream 4100 DSL modem, Vista32, Dell xps m1530 laptop

Tried without router or firewall, though I want to set it up with a router and firewall eventually, I am just testing the basics first.

Everywhere I read says use "http://192.168.0.1" or similar to access modem config/gui for this model.

This doesn't work, neither do variations on it. I also tried every ip that appears in ipconfig /all. (My ipconfig /all doesn't list any ip similar to "192.128..." The IPv4 and Default Ips listed start out "75.101...")

The problem is every time I access those ips via browser, instead I get an page load error message:

_"Connection Interrupted: The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading. The network link was interrupted while negotiating a connection. Please try again." 
_
I tried releasing and renewing the ip.

I've read every thread/manual pertaining to setting up and configuring this modem readily available through google/multiple forums. They all assume that the 192 ip should work as long as you haven't got router/firewall and you release/renew the ip...

Thank you


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Resetting the modem will wipe out all settings and replace them with the default / factory settings.

With PC on & connected to internet, note, on Siemens, colors & status of any LEDs.

Using ethernet, connect your computer to your Siemen modem,with PC off.

On the Siemens, look for a reset button. Using a stout wire [ often, a paper clip is used ], press & hold down / in the little button for 30 seconds. Release.

After the lights are back to the same status & color [ note, an LED labeled "data" or similar may be unlit ], turn on the computer.

After your computer has completely loaded 
start > run
type: iexplore.exe 192.168.0.1 
OK
IE should open to the Siemens config page.

RF123


----------



## civilmeszaros (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks, I followed your instructions, but it's still not connecting. I tried twice, but no luck.

First this message pops up:

_Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage._

So I click > "Diagnose Connection Problem"

And this message pops up:

_Windows Network Diagnostics:_

_Windows confirmed that "198.168.0.1" is currently online, but is not responding to connection attempts at this time.

This usually means a firewall is running somewhere between the two computers and is blocking "World Wide Web service (HTP)" Windows has confirmed that Windows Friewall on this computer is correctly configured to allow this connection, however a remote firewall might be blocking you connection.

If you have access to this firewall then configure the firewall to allow connections through TCP port 80. If you don't have access, contact your network administrator or Internet service provider.

_I had windows firewall and comodo both off, and I don't have a router between them. I have no reason to think my ISP uses a firewall, but I'll contact them now to double check.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

try typing it http://198.168.0.1


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Boot to safe mode with networking. that will most likely remove all firewalls. This is not safe, and should be done ONLY briefly, for diagnostic purposes. 
Then try 198.186.0.1 & 192.168.0.1
I have never seen an IP begin with 198. , for a router, but I haven't seen everything there is to see. 

I looked for a copy of the manual for the Speedstream at www.siemens.com and http://gigaset.siemens.com 
No hits on the speedstream 4100. 
I had assumed that you are in the USA. If you are in a different country, you may or may not want to provide that information.

If you can find a link to the manual for the Speedstream 4100, please post it in this thread.

RF123


----------



## civilmeszaros (Feb 27, 2009)

Edit: I meant 192, though neither works.

Thanks, I called the ISP, who said they sent me a bridged modem, and that there's no way for me to config it. He wasn't sure if it's soft modded or how exactly it was 'altered' to not be communicable/configable.

On the up side, the whole reason I wanted to config the modem was to get my download speed up where it was supposed to be, and I've managed to get it there without configing the mode, via online guides/threads. 

Thank you benevolent techfolk

If you have even just a little bandwidth, you can navigate to higher bandwidth...in t e r n e t


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you modem is handing out address not starring with 192.xxx.xxx.xxx or similar internal IP addresses then it may not be setup in router mode but in a simple bridge mode in which case there would be no configuration or login page.

In any case you could try resetting the modem using the pinhole int he back and then it generally returns to the router mode. You can also try the address of http://speedstream rather then an IP address.

But then again most modems or routers do not limit speed in the sense that a user can adjust it.


----------



## civilmeszaros (Feb 27, 2009)

So this isn't a problem, it's a mute modem, and it's working best it can, thanks ya'll

Coulda been the reset which fixed the download speed, working at a much bigger delay than I anticipated, though the isp guy didn't think that a bridged modem would benefit much from reset. 
maybe it lets a little elf magic in


----------

